# Beats Tour by Dr. Dre



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

I consider myself a true lover of good music.. I listen to everything from metal to jazz and blues and onto country music at times. I really enjoy the music itself and especially when it can be head via a great sounding set of headphones. I dropped the $$$ yesterday at BestBuy and picked up a set of the Beats Tour earbuds by MonsterCable and Dr. Dre. 

I really bought these earbuds in disbelief that they would be worth the money. As the owner of 20 different sets of ear buds, including Shure E3c's, Shure E2'c, Sennheisers, ect..., I am always looking for something more perfect than my already very nice collection ofquality headphones. I picked these up for right at $160 including tax and went to the car with a grin on my face. The packaging, like everything monster cable, is overdone but very classy and very nice. The headphone come with a very nice carrying pouch like my Shures and some of the nicer Skull Candy earbuds. They are a shiny black finish with wide flat red cables designed to help with tangling. Included in the box is 3 sets of mushroom style soft ear inserts and 2 sizes of the conical tree shaped ear inserts.

I didnt have my 120GB Zune with me at the store but I did have my 32gb iPhone 3GS so i plugged her up and chose a song. I hit play put my finger on the volume, laid my head back, and closed my eyes. My immediate impression of these were how crazy crisp the highs were. The cymbal hits had a superb "pop" to them that at high volume actually made me blink at tad at loud hit. As soon as I heard that I was very impressed, however most earbuds with great highs are usually lacking the low end bass response as well. You usually get crisp and flat or deep and muddy with ear buds unless you go from a set of Shure e3c's or higher. Soon after I am enjoying the crisp sounds of the highs comes the bass line.. WOW!! The bass response was very powerful without being muddy at all! Have I heard a more bassy set of earbuds? YES. Were they muddy as hell? YES. The Beats Tour were far from muddy, they have a very responsive bass note and the drivers recover very quickly giving you the next bass note and allowing you to hear the separation in the bass as it were intended. Already I am smiling from ear to ear about how these bad boys sound, and I am in real disbelief. Next on that track comes in the vocals.... I was hit with a very strong vocal line of a womans voice that made my smile get that much larger. Just as the high hat was and the bass line, there was a very distinct crispness in everything that was entering my ear canal.

I have to say that I am extremely impressed with these earbuds and I have no desire to return them to BestBuy as I was sure I would. I am out $160 now for sure because these earbuds are here to stay. Do I recommend them? In a heart beat! Are they worth the money? Well, I would love to have gotten these for $120 for sure, and hated that at a MSRP of $150 was the bottom dollar but yes they are worth the money. I do think monster cable would sell 3 times as many sets if they dropped their pricing down another $20-$30 but with these, that will probably never happen.

I am looking forward to hitting the slopes this winter with these blasting crisp, clean, goodness into my ear canal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Might wanna change that next to last paragraph, since you DID take them back to Best Buy. LOL


----------

